# gas stove line



## koleen (Dec 19, 2010)

We just bought a house and the gas line to hook up our stove is about 7 inches away from the wall therefore our stove sticks out that far from the counter, we can not slide it back. we were thinking of cutting a hole in the bottom drawer of stove so the pipe could would fit in the hole and we could slide our stove back. is it safe to have our gas line under the stove or does it have to be behind it.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

the gas line is 7" away from the wall why? Can it be moved, if so I think you would be better served to move the line back. As far as cutting the drawer out, it won't hurt a thing


----------



## Grampa Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

A lot of the old plumbers just bored holes whereever they wanted because the old gas stoves had different measurements for the unused space behind and under them. Most towns around here require a gas cock behind the stove that is more or less accessible for installations and removals. Look at the ceiling below the stove. If it is open and is accessible bore a 1" hole about 1 1/4" from the wall and you can usually just use nipples, a couple of 90 deg. ells and a new AGA rated teflon sleeved gas cock and move the gas line back to the wall.


----------



## linuxrunner (Oct 18, 2010)

We had the same thing when we replaced our stove, the gas is about 12 in away from the wall and the line sticks out of the floor about 3 or 4 in, the old stove they had sat up really high and easily was able to sit over the top. Our new stove has a drawer and did not fit...

We cut the bottom of the drawer where it would come in contact with the gas pipe...:whistling2: I hate those drawers anyway. 

I found out why they didn't install it further against the wall... there was like 4 waterlines that are run completely in the way.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I would think that there is a nipple after a 90*L, remove nipple, remove 90*L, add coupleing, add 7" nipple and 90*L, add nipple through new hole in floor.


----------

